# Dialer oder nicht, das ist hier die Frage



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab da mal so ein zwei wahrscheinlich recht dumme fragen (die es ja bekanntlich nicht gibt), deren beantwortung mir allerdings sehr am herzen liegen wuerde.
zunaechst einmal die vorinfos. hab dsl mit nem router fuer den gemeinsamen internetzugang von mehreren rechnern, u.a. fuer meine tochter. also wegen dsl nie gedanken um dialer gemacht. bis gestern. hab meine telefonrechnung bekommen und nen schock dazu. hab insgesamt 4 zugaenge ueber ne 09009 nummer und damit satte € 80,- zusaetzlich auf der rechnung. hab dann den rechner meiner tochter untersucht und festgestellt, dass von dort u.a. die seite h**p://www.smogo.de aufgerufen wurde. kennt jemand die seite und die zugangswege? ich finde schon, dass es dort recht schwer ist, die kosten zu erkennen, die auf einen zukommen.
aber die eigentliche frage ist die: wie funktioniert das eigentlich bei dsl??
ich dachte immer, dass das nicht geht!!
hab ich ne moeglichkeit, aus der rechnung rauszukommen?
wie kann ich mich zukuenftig vor solchen ueberraschungen schuetzen?
also waere echt super, wenn sich der eine oder andere dazu melden wuerden und mir helfen koennten!
besten dank im voraus

Matthias


----------



## Matthias_Th (9 Mai 2004)

also ich weiss nicht, warum das mit dem namen nicht funktioniert hat, aber der vorgehende artikel ist von mir.
hoffe, dass es jetzt funktioniert.

Matthias


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2004)

@ Matthias_TH

Der Dialer, der sich heute Abend auf dieser Seite befunden hat, ist nahezu überhaupt nicht anzuzweifeln. 

Hashwert: 7E805831D655186D94FC0DF48B794B13D8D6483F
Nummer: 090090000986
Version 3.1.1.3

Die Site gehört der Suchmaschinenwelt GmbH und das Angebot wird über die Fa. Global-Netcom mit einem Produkt der Fa. QuestNet GmbH bezahlbar gemacht. Der gerade eben von mir ausprobierte Zahlungsvorgang erfüllt alle Erfordernisse der RegTP, i. V. m. dem TKG. Da aus der Zahlungspflicht raus zu kommen sehe ich als ziemlich schwierig an. Dreimalige Eingabe der Zeichen "O" und "K" zum Bezug des Dialers, dessen Aktivierung und zum Onlinegang. Das letze Fenster enthielt die Preisangabe.

Zu Deiner Frage mit dem DSL-Zugang - irgendwo in Deinem Netzwerk ist ein normaler Zugang zum Telefonnetz angestöpselt (Fax, ISDN, Telefonanlage). Der Dialer hat sich diesem Zugang bedient - mit der DSL-Leitung hat das nichts zu tun.

Für Deine Einwendungen lies Dir mal den Link vom Juristen durch:


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Erste-Hilfe-Kasten


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2004)

Bei den Vergaberichtlinien für 0900-Nummern muss der Nummernutzer den FST-Kodex und damit diese Regelung zwingend anerkennen:


> *VI. Dienste mit der Zielgruppe Minderjährige*
> Die Inhalte dürfen nicht geeignet sein, Kinder und Jugendliche in irgendeiner Weise zu gefährden. Eine Animation zu Wiederholungsanrufen darf nicht erfolgen. *Zusätzlich muss zu Beginn des Dienstes ein Hinweis, dass das Einverständnis des Erziehungsberechtigten vorausgesetzt wird, erfolgen.*


Neben der normalen Vorgehensweise kann hier gegebenenfalls das Alter der Tochter gute, zusätzliche Widerspruchsgründe liefern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (9 Mai 2004)

Die Frage ist, ob Klingeltöne, Handylogos usw. Angebote sind, die sich überwiegend an Minderjährige richten? Für malvorlagen mag das stimmen, aber bei Handylogos sehe ich da schon Bedenken. Ich mag diese Seiten zwar auch nicht, will aber diesen Aspekt durchaus
beleuchten.


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2004)

Aufwendige Werbung für Klingeltöne und Handylogos findet man ganzseitig oder mit dicken, eingeklebten Heftchen in der Bravo. Soll das jetzt heißen, dass die Bravo ein Erwachsenenmagazin ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

Ist ja gut Dietmar .....

Hats denn immer noch nicht mit einer Freunding geklappt ?


----------



## Marnie (9 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gut Dietmar .....
> 
> Hats denn immer noch nicht mit einer Freunding geklappt ?



Ziemlich neugierige Frage für einen anonymen Gast, nicht wahr?

Man könnte darauf ja jetzt kontern mit: Hat es noch immer nicht geklappt mit dem Maschinenschreibkurs?


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2004)

Bei seriösen Geschäftsleuten ist die Reaktion mit einer schmierigen persönlichen Verleumdung oder Schnüffeln im Privatleben quasi die höchste Anerkennung, dass in der Sache nichts zu entgegnen ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (9 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja gut Dietmar .....
> 
> Hats denn immer noch nicht mit einer Freunding geklappt ?



Feigling. Meld Dich an, wenn Du meinst, hier Leute dumm anmachen zu müssen.   :laber:


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Feigling. Meld Dich an, wenn Du meinst, hier Leute dumm anmachen zu müssen.   :laber:



@Sascha,  besser kann man doch den Lesern dieses Forums ( u.A STA, RegTP , usw )
doch gar nicht demonstrieren, wes Geistes Kind diese Knaben sind.  Solche Angriffe unterhalb der 
Gürtellinie sind so dämlich , daß es eigentlich weh tun müßte, tut es aber wohl nicht,
sonst würde man das sofort am Schmerzgeheul hören und orten  können. Auf jeden Fall 
völlig merkbefreit .....


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2004)

Liebe Anonym-Trottel,

ich setze sogar noch einen drauf:



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Aufwendige Werbung für Klingeltöne und Handylogos findet man ganzseitig oder mit dicken, eingeklebten Heftchen in der Bravo. Soll das jetzt heißen, dass die Bravo ein Erwachsenenmagazin ist?
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Zeigt mir doch mal eine Klingeltonwerbung oder Handylogowerbung in Spiegel, FAZ etc... Eben. In diesem Kinderleseübungsbanalitäten sind solche nicht drin, da die nur für die Erwachsenen wichtig sind, die auch die Sternzeichen der Bro'Sis-Mitglieder und die Schuhgröße von Stupserbar Alex kennen ...

Ach ja - ich habe meine Freunding inzwischen geheiratet und bin sehr glücklich, BTW ...


----------



## Matthias_Th (10 Mai 2004)

hallo leute,

erstmal besten dank fuer die vielen reaktionen auf meine anfrage. haette nicht mit solcher resonanz gerechnet. kann allerdings die dinge mit der freundin usw. nicht so recht zuordnen.
woher weiss ich denn nun, ob meine 14 jaehrige tochter das durfte oder nicht? haettet ihr da noch mal nen tipp fuer mich?
hab insgesamt 4 dialereinwahlen auf meiner telefonrechnung. bei 2 stueck hab ich bei der regtp nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass die zurueckgezogen wurden (glueck gehabt). bei einer hab ich beim vermieter (anygate) angefragt, ob er mir die zugehoerige seite nennen kann, damit ich erstmal weiss, was dahinter steckt.
was kann ich sonst noch machen?

vielen dank

Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

ich dachte für dialereinwahlen haftet immer der anschlussinhaber?

bei malvorlagen z.b. wird der nutzer erst mit DU angesprochen, unten steht aber """"Das Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Personen unter 18 Jahren. (29,95€/call aus Deutschland)"""""

reicht dieser satz um die sache rechtlich einwandfrei abzusichern oder hat man möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen wenn ein 12jähriges Kind die seite besucht hat?


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

Ob "_Du_" oder "_Sie_", das dürfte lediglich Etikette und für den eigentlichen Vertragsschluss (einschließlich dessen Bewertung) ohne Bedeutung sein.


----------

